# media-gfx/splashutils warum braucht static-libs?

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

warum muss ich bei media-gfx/splashutils das use flag static-libs aktivieren?

Wenn ich versuche das mit static-libs zu installieren, muss ich viele aus dem

System neu installieren.

Wie kann ich das verhindern oder, was habe ich von dem use flag static-libs.

Macht das mein System schneller oder besser?

Gruss Jörg

----------

## mrsteven

Der Grund ist, dass die splashutils (zumindest Teile davon) in das initramfs gepackt werden, damit der Splash-Screen so früh wie möglich angezeigt werden kann, nämlich schon dann, wenn das root-Dateisystem noch gar nicht eingehängt wurde. Die Programme im initramfs werden statisch gelinkt, damit man nicht noch zusätzlich eine große Anzahl an Bibliotheken, von denen die Programme abhängen, in das initramfs mit integrieren muss. Das wäre eine Alternative, allerdings erschwert das dann das Erzeugen des initramfs. Das ließe sich vermutlich auch skripten - macht aber niemand, weil es recht aufwändig ist und statisch linken einfacher ist.

Man kann natürlich auch darüber streiten, ob es sinnvoll ist für die paar Sekunden, bis das root-Dateisystem verfügbar ist, einen solchen Aufwand zu betreiben. Ich meine am gesamten Bootvorgang ist - zumindest auf meinem Notebook hier - die Initialisierung des Kernels eigentlich das, was am schnellsten geht. Das BIOS und die Startskripte brauchen da länger.

----------

